# New Kindle 3 Won't Recognize that it is Registered



## axman (Dec 16, 2010)

So I have a rather interesting situation. I sold my first gen Kindle to my mother earlier this year to give to my grandfather since I was planning on buying a new one. Before I was able able to purchase a new one, she advised me to hold off until my birthday since a new Kindle may be coming soon.

On my birthday this past Tuesday I received my new Kindle. To say the least, I was ecstatic. That is until I ran into registration problems.

I connected to my homes WiFi easily and tried registering directly from the device. No luck. Then I tried registering on Amazon.com using the serial number. Again, no luck. So after the first two attempts I called customer service and they were extremely helpful. After a couple of unsuccessful guided attempts, the rep said he would go ahead and register it on his end.

This is when the real fun started.

He said I was good to go and, sure enough, my new Kindle showed as being registered on the Manage Your Kindle page. However my actual Kindle device didn't seem to be aware of this. After several tries to get it to link up to my account, I broke down and called again.

To cut much longer story short, after about two to three hours working with customer service my Kindle still is not linked to my account even though it still says it is on the Manage Your Kindle page of Amazon.com. Everything from rebooting my router, to multiple hard resets of the Kindle, to trying to register using a Hotspot (e.g. Starbucks, McDonald's, etc.) has been tried. I'm kind of at my wit's end.

Before I send it back in for a replacement, I wanted to see if anyone here has run into a similar situation and/or has some advice on what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You indicate this Kindle was a gift. I wonder if it is possible that it is still linked to your mother's Amazon account and needs to be deregistered from there first...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You indicate this Kindle was a gift. I wonder if it is possible that it is still linked to your mother's Amazon account and needs to be deregistered from there first...


That would be my guess as well. . .though one would think that Amazon would have checked that when you were conversing with them. . .maybe talk to your mom -- have her look at HER Manage Your Kindle account and see if it's listed there. . . .


----------

